# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  Yep.  That's me

## HAMARTIA

But the best part of my job is indisputably this: Once he douses the salad in dressing, I will eat it. And not just willmust. I _must_ eat it! Otherwise, how will I adequately help him describe its pleasures? My notes typically reflect details that I think might help home cooks recognize whether the recipes results have lived up to the chefs intent. I might, for instance, observe that the dressing is tart and salty with just enough sugar for balance, not sweetness. That the pork is still hot, crispy on the outside and almost gooey inside. That the fruits sweetness and freshness provide relief, along with the dressing, from the bellys richness. *Sometimes I punctuate my memoranda with other comments. In this case, I type Holy shit. Its so good that I immediately think to myself, Im definitely going to half-ass this dish at home.
*- https://www.tastecooking.com/chefs-and-their-recipes/

 :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Rickity Plumber

wut?

----------

darroll (11-22-2019),OneDumbBlonde (11-22-2019)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> But the best part of my job is indisputably this: Once he douses the salad in dressing, I will eat it. And not just “will”—“must.” I _must_ eat it! Otherwise, how will I adequately help him describe its pleasures? My notes typically reflect details that I think might help home cooks recognize whether the recipe’s results have lived up to the chef’s intent. I might, for instance, observe that the dressing is tart and salty with just enough sugar for balance, not sweetness. That the pork is still hot, crispy on the outside and almost gooey inside. That the fruit’s sweetness and freshness provide relief, along with the dressing, from the belly’s richness. *Sometimes I punctuate my memoranda with other comments. In this case, I type “Holy shit.” It’s so good that I immediately think to myself, I’m definitely going to half-ass this dish at home.
> *- https://www.tastecooking.com/chefs-and-their-recipes/




 :Thumbsup20:

----------


## HAMARTIA

> 


What?

----------


## HAMARTIA

Is this not the forum to talk about food and cooking and things of that nature?  

You guys don't go out to eat or read food magazines and then make a note to make that stuff at home?  

No?  Just me then?  Okay.

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> Is this not the forum to talk about food and cooking and things of that nature?  
> 
> You guys don't go out to eat or read food magazines and then make a note to make that stuff at home?  
> 
> No?  Just me then?  Okay.


We are all androids and A/I life forms. The only intake we need is about a quart of liquid mercury once a week. OK, sorry, I just was having trouble understanding your OP exactly. So I thought I'd throw out my old, "he must be on acid" image, because I was not loved at home all that much.  :Wink: 


My favorite dressing is Italian. It makes my mouth water just thinking about it.

----------

HAMARTIA (11-22-2019)

----------


## HAMARTIA

> ... because I was not loved at home all that much.


All is forgiven, then.

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> All is forgiven, then.


Thank you. Now let's talk about vegetables. You KNOW we have several here!

----------


## HAMARTIA

> Thank you. Now let's talk about vegetables. You KNOW we have several here!


Roast them.

----------


## El Guapo

Roasting vegetables is my specialty.  :Cool20:

----------

HAMARTIA (11-22-2019)

----------


## jirqoadai

> Is this not the forum to talk about food and cooking and things of that nature?  
> 
> You guys don't go out to eat or read food magazines and then make a note to make that stuff at home?  
> 
> No?  Just me then?  Okay.


the most exotic i get is toasting two multi grained pieces of bread and squeezing out my cheese and ham hotpocket into one of them for a sammich.

----------

HAMARTIA (11-22-2019)

----------


## darroll

Am I the only nut that loves spinach in a can?

The stores were out (Sold out or thrown out)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Am I the only nut that loves spinach in a can?
> 
> The stores were out (Sold out or thrown out)



When I was a young Rickity (VERY young) I was into Popeye (who wasn't). I  told mom I wanted a can of spinach so I could be big and strong like  Popeye. 

Mom said you won't like it at all. I threw a fit of course and said WWWAAAAAA I want spinach!!!!!

Mom got me a can (after she slapped me to sleep for throwing a fit) and made it for me. 

After taking the first big bite, I gagged and choked on it and spit it back on my plate!! 

Lesson learned.

----------

darroll (11-22-2019)

----------


## darroll

Half of the US is suffering from Rickets.
Spinach would cure that.. :Thinking:

----------


## HAMARTIA

Frozen spinach, drained.  Mixed with cheese.  Baked in puff pastry.  

That is how you stomach spinach.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Is this not the forum to talk about food and cooking and things of that nature?  
> 
> You guys don't go out to eat or read food magazines and then make a note to make that stuff at home?  
> 
> No?  Just me then?  Okay.



Yes, this is the correct forum to talk about food and such. However, you may know what you are talking about, but we as readers see this as a "wtf" moment. Hence the LSD pic inserted by one poster. 

Not a hate post at all. In fact I have found to find you quite engaging. 

It was just hard to understand what your meaning or intent is with the opening few sentences.

----------


## Retiredat50

> Am I the only nut that loves spinach in a can?
> 
> The stores were out (Sold out or thrown out)


I love fresh spinach added to just about any pasta sauce, but especially alfredo.  I can't remember ever eating spinach out of a can, but I do occasionally eat canned collard greens or mustard greens so I guess I would like spinach in a can as well (with lots of red wine vinegar).

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> I love fresh spinach added to just about any pasta sauce, but especially alfredo.  I can't remember ever eating spinach out of a can, but I do occasionally eat canned collard greens or mustard greens so I guess I would like spinach in a can as well (with lots of red wine vinegar).



Don't get me wrong @Retiredat50 , I love fresh spinach. The tender leaves are like velvet over your tongue. Too bad they all have sticks and stems attached. 

I take the time it needs to rip off the sticks and stems so I end up with a pile of pure tenderness! 

Too bad that canned veggies are so terribly unlike the fresh variety. Carrots come to mind as well as canned potatoes. 

The only good thing to come out of a can is Vi-anna Sausage and Spam


What choo think @HawkTheSlayer ?

----------



----------


## Retiredat50

> Don't get me wrong @Retiredat50 , I love fresh spinach. The tender leaves are like velvet over your tongue. Too bad they all have sticks and stems attached. 
> 
> I take the time it needs to rip off the sticks and stems so I end up with a pile of pure tenderness! 
> 
> Too bad that canned veggies are so terribly unlike the fresh variety. Carrots come to mind as well as canned potatoes. 
> 
> The only good thing to come out of a can is Vi-anna Sausage and Spam
> 
> 
> What choo think @HawkTheSlayer ?


Come on Rickety, are there people that buy canned carrots or canned potatoes? The fresh ones are so cheap and last for weeks/months, why would you bother with canned? Vienna sausages are small retarded hot dogs and spam is well spam.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Come on Rickety, are there people that buy canned carrots or canned potatoes? The fresh ones are so cheap and last for weeks/months, why would you bother with canned? Vienna sausages are small retarded hot dogs and spam is well spam.



Back in the day we had to eat food that grandma could scrounge up. That included the welfare food and those veggies were canned also. 

I remember the canned veggies being so terrible tasting. No, I don't know anyone who eats them. 


This is where I also learned about the welfare "Canned Meat Product" (spam).

----------

Retiredat50 (11-23-2019)

----------


## fmw

> Is this not the forum to talk about food and cooking and things of that nature?  
> 
> You guys don't go out to eat or read food magazines and then make a note to make that stuff at home?  
> 
> No?  Just me then?  Okay.



Me too.  I have never worked in a restaurant but I have been to culinary school and I love to cook.  I'm good at it.

----------

HAMARTIA (11-24-2019)

----------

